# Installing Mogrify



## nicshow (Nov 9, 2011)

I am wanting to try Mogrify. I downloaded the plug-in then found I also need to download imagemajik which I did. But I can't figure out how to install it!?

The next instruction says: 
Next, launch your Visual Studio IDE and choose Open->Project.  Select the configure workspace from the ImageMagick-6.7.3/VisualMagick/configure folder and press Open.  Choose Build->Build Solution to compile the program and on completion run the program.






I don't have Visual Studio. Am I just out of luck or am I misunderstanding here?

Thanks,

Nic


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Nic, welcome to the forum!

Did you download the right one?  ImageMagick-6.7.3-4-Q16-windows-dll.exe

If so, the LR/Mogrify installation page also says you might need these extra bits (just one for Windows 7 32-bit)

If you have any problems with the plugin, you'll may also need to install these Microsoft pacakges:                       


(32-bit windows) Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86)
(64-bit windows) Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x64)
                    64-bit Windows requires *both* packages (x86 & x64).


----------

